Ask HN: Looking back on the last 5 years, what's your biggest personal milestone - marclave
======
gtvwill
After a ten year battle I graduate a arts politics/business management degree
this Friday. It's been a long battle but I'm stoked to have stuck to it!
However disheartening the knowledge has been it's definitely worth it.

------
gcatalfamo
Getting married.

